# Wirsbo expander - Any suggestion



## kool9-99 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi,
I am looking to finally get an expander. so far I have been renting it. What do you guys think of it. I am looking for one which is easy to use and get the job done fast and leak free.

Thanks


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Milwaukee M12.


----------



## kool9-99 (Dec 21, 2015)

is M12 is good enough? What about M18.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

kool9-99 said:


> is M12 is good enough? What about M18.


Either will do. I have the M12 for odds and ends. My plumbing contractor uses the M12 for his stuff. The M12 is certainly lighter and lower profile because of the smaller battery.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

The M12 is great. Plenty of power to do 1/2,3/4,1". The batteries charge so fast that by the time you've run it down the other battery is good to go.

It is important to use the lube as directed, by the way.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> It is important to use the lube as directed, by the way.


Universally good advice :laughing:


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

wirsbo hand expander works great you can get them for under $200. have had one for over 8 years never left me with a dead battery yet:laughing:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Doesnt anybody hire a plumber anymore?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tom M said:


> Doesnt anybody hire a plumber anymore?


They went extinct with the onset of pex.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> They went extinct with the onset of pex.


Not really. I couldn't go plumb a house if I wanted to without a plumbing license. Same as electrical. I have the same tool my plumbing contractor uses pretty much for temporary things during a remodel until he gets there and to use at my own house.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Not really. I couldn't go plumb a house if I wanted to without a plumbing license. Same as electrical. I have the same tool my plumbing contractor uses pretty much for temporary things during a remodel until he gets there and to use at my own house.


Same here, but then again PEX isn't to code in my town.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Same here, but then again PEX isn't to code in my town.


Really? How do they do radiant floors?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> Really? How do they do radiant floors?


Maybe it's just not code for plumbing.

Another vote for the M12. It's hardly more expensive than the hand expander, and as others have said the batteries charge faster than you can use them. If you're a high production plumber, add a couple XC batteries if you ever have an issue.

On another note, I see Milwaukie released an expander that does *3" pex.*


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Really? How do they do radiant floors?


Copper at the supply, tubing in our under the floor, but now for plumbing the house.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Copper at the supply, tubing in our under the floor, but now for plumbing the house.


Interesting. Are you in that area where you can't use Romex either?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Interesting. Are you in that area where you can't use Romex either?


Yes sir! But just south of me, maybe 10 miles anything goes.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Yes sir! But just south of me, maybe 10 miles anything goes.


Seems like a pain but I do feel like those requirements make for a slightly superior house.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Golden view said:


> Seems like a pain but I do feel like those requirements make for a slightly superior house.


Conduit makes upgrading devices super easy.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Another vote for the M12. I also have an M12 impact driver and a couple of drills. All in all 4 chargers and 8 batteries so never an issue with a lack of batteries. A couple of days ago, I had to cut in a "T" and add a valve to supply a dishwasher. That part took all of 2 minutes. Of course, I was practically standing on my head under a cluttered kitchen sink. I can't imagine that task with copper. Actually, I can but I don't want to think about it much.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Conduit makes upgrading devices super easy.


I did conduit in my shop on my property in Alaska, which I sold when I moved. It was great.

Now in Portland I ran conduit for low voltage for my ceiling mounted theater projector. Future cable types can just be pulled through.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Golden view said:


> I did conduit in my shop on my property in Alaska, which I sold when I moved. It was great.
> 
> Now in Portland I ran conduit for low voltage for my ceiling mounted theater projector. Future cable types can just be pulled through.


Only way to fly.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Just be sure not to use the expander tool and fittings on PEX-b.


----------

